# Eleaf iJust, girly battery?



## MorganSa (17/11/14)

So Eleaf released a iJust battery, insert in a led screen at the end of a metal tube...
I thought my girl will like it, what do you think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (17/11/14)

I think it is unisex

Looks kinda cool in black

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (17/11/14)

MorganSa said:


> So Eleaf released a iJust battery, insert in a led screen at the end of a metal tube...
> I thought my girl will like it, what do you think?




looks awesome
@annemarievdh might like these too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/11/14)

Eleaf is on roll with good products, so I would have full confidence in that battery


----------



## MorganSa (17/11/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Eleaf is on roll with good products, so I would have full confidence in that battery


Yep, but I think this iJust cannot surpass istcik, just my hunch...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (17/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> looks awesome
> @annemarievdh might like these too.



Ag thank you @Marzuq. But its to common like.  maybe slap a diamond or 10 on there 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq (17/11/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Ag thank you @Marzuq. But its to common like.  maybe slap a diamond or 10 on there
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


bedazzler will be workig overtime lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorganSa (18/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> bedazzler will be workig overtime lol



swarovski crystals would be nice,,,diamond, hmmm, it's too much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerhardpaulFourie (20/11/14)

Cool indeed...


----------

